# YouOKLight-Rechargeable,Portable Flood Light-Review



## FlashLion (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello
I am testing for you a fully flood portable light,with built in rechargeable battery pack.
The lamp is suited for different indoor or outdoor use-for work,camping,emergency,domestic illumination, construction industry,property management,and other activities.
*The lamp was provided by GearBest.com for test and review.*
They also provided a coupon code.Contact me,or check out my blog for details.






The YouOKLight comes in a cardboard box.



 
 *In real world work environment.*




The angle of the light is quite wide.
Sufficient when using the lamp as an ambient light or for some work,that does not require a lot of light.
The beam is quite floody and does not provide high brightness at long distance.
If you are working something serious,you still may need a good headlamp.



 

The light coming from the LED is Cool White with some bluish tint.



 
* Two brightness levels- High/Low.*





 



Comfortable handle thanks to the foam tube added. Could be a plus if you plan to carry the light for long periods of time,outdoor.
The size and form are quite good for stable grip.


 





The YouOKLight comes with two chargers-for indoor and outdoor charging.




Home charging adapter with output 8.4V, 1A




Car charger with output 8.4V, 1A











 

The main specifications can be seen on the back of the plastic housing.


 

The Lamp can be detached from its stand.Just have to unscrew the connecting bolt.
There are few openings allowing to mount the lamp to different stands,etc.




On the back of the lamp are mounted both switches and the charging port.I should note the lack of any marking indicating,which switch is for On/Off and which for mode changing.
It seems easy to remember,but when you are in the dark and even on light is somehow hard to find the right switch.
It is needed some time to get used with the position of the switches.The charging port has water sealing,rubber cap.
Both switches are also protected by clear covers. The light can be used in humid or dusty environment.





Below is a Run/Time graph for High mode.
The maximum battery voltage is 8,4V. The LED is for 6V voltage.
The voltage is limited to the required level by a resistor.
The second-lower mode is also adjusted with another resistor.



 

Usually so wide angle beam is hard to measure with a regular integrated sphere.
I tried to measure the lumen output in a cardboard box (which was quite accurate with regular flashlights,in the past) and got this numbers:

Max brightness on High mode 556 lumens
Max brightness on Low mode 152 lumens
The used LED is powered with 6,2V on High mode and 5,5V on Low mode.
Current draw on High mode I=750mA (4.65W)
Current draw on Low mode I=190mA (1.045W)

Here is the front of the lamp,disassembled.
Metal frame and thick tempered glass are mounted on the front.



 

Below is the back of the lamp disassembled.
There is a battery pack of four batteries,glued in the plastic housing.
They seem to be 18650 batteries, 2x2200mAh in series with another two in parallel connection(2S2P).
The lamp is advertised as 4400mAh,7.4V.
I did not cut the wrapping(yet) to see their brand.



 

Here is a close up picture of the limiting resistors.


 

The front glass is protected from dust and water with a thick silicone gasket.


 

The big LED is mounted directly on the metal housing.There is quite enough thermal paste between them.
The whole back side of the housing is formed as cooling fins.The heat dissipation is quite good. 
Two screws ensures tight press for good heat transfer. There are two more threaded holes,but without screws added.
Thick enough wires,well soldered.



 





The reflector is made of very thin metal. It reflects small part of the light and does not have the purpose to focus the light in small hotspot,so more special reflector is not needed.






Batteries most likely Samsung 2600mAh





Here is a "short" video,if you want to see me assembling the light and playing with the switches.
I am not good in taking videos(and no voice as usual).I just had to do a video.
I activate the light at 6th minute(in case you have no time to watch the rest



)


----------



## pmacadelic (Mar 14, 2016)

I am looking for a floodlight. I didn't see this on gearbest's website. Nice review


----------



## degarb (Mar 27, 2016)

Good review. Price?


----------



## gearbest (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, You check it here with Coupon: *10WFloodlight* (Stock available) Hope you like


----------



## alternety (Mar 28, 2016)

I went and looked at it. Seems interesting. But another light on GB seems to be a better option. A few $ more, 3X power and 6600 MAH. Sure looks like the same company if you look at the photos. Does not have car charger; which is fine with me. Construction sites frequently have temporary power or a generator. And the run times on batteries are reasonably decent; especially the one I pointed to.

What I really want, however, is one of these that includes a stand. An expandable stand, 2 to 3 or 4 ft high. Collapsible legs. For construction and general use, this is a much more versatile configuration. Your review mentions extra holes. Availability of my described stand as an add-on would be very nice. Stand quality would be a must. I have been wanting one of these. Many available in US stores, but no reviews.

If GB has this sort of thing I would be interested.


----------



## FlashLion (Mar 29, 2016)

alternety said:


> I went and looked at it. Seems interesting. But another light on GB seems to be a better option. A few $ more, 3X power and 6600 MAH. Sure looks like the same company if you look at the photos. Does not have car charger; which is fine with me. Construction sites frequently have temporary power or a generator. And the run times on batteries are reasonably decent; especially the one I pointed to.
> 
> What I really want, however, is one of these that includes a stand. An expandable stand, 2 to 3 or 4 ft high. Collapsible legs. For construction and general use, this is a much more versatile configuration. Your review mentions extra holes. Availability of my described stand as an add-on would be very nice. Stand quality would be a must. I have been wanting one of these. Many available in US stores, but no reviews.
> 
> If GB has this sort of thing I would be interested.


Thanks for reading!

A good,stable camera tripod could be used,too. You can find some cheap screws like this below,to mount the light-




An example picture from internet.


----------



## alternety (Mar 30, 2016)

One other question - are the cells or the battery are protected from over discharge. I would guess in a construction environment it would be real easy to have this occur.

There was mention of additional holes in the light for attaching to other things. Would one of the holes be in the center and compatible with normal screws in a camera tripod? And I think I would prefer a more robust stand like you see in the hardware stores and has long been a normal format for shop lights.

Like I said, I would be interested in this configuration. For whatever reason these little "set on the floor" units are very common on sites like GB, but stands as much less common. Maybe just too annoying to ship. I meant to include a link to the "other light" I saw on GB. It came up on the bottom of the page when I followed the link from this review. I wish I had. I have been unable to find it again. I believe it was 50W and around $53. It had more information in the description including a picture of the charger. The only thing I can find now is $78 and just like (visually) the reviewed item.

Going a bit afield, I suspect that these sorts of devices in US stores and on the web from China lack low voltage protection. I have looked at a few in stores; they made no mention of such a feature. Are there any small cheap add-on devices to protect batteries. A useful add-on mod would also be to replace the power resistors with a switching regulator. Would not need to be variable. A high and low would suffice. It would increase the price; but be a better device.

So: 

-- the other light I mentioned (50W I believe, larger batteries)
-- switching regulator (which could also do the low voltage protection)
-- low voltage protection, an optional stand
-- water proof would be good.


Now that would be something I would buy. Something I would buy at the right price.

Any thoughts GB?


----------

